# 765 Carwasher Not listed in Greenberg's



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/mike.korando/videos/10213138407830512/


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I don't have a facebook account so I could not see your link. I went to ebay
and there was no car washer of any number. I have never heard of an AF car washer.
Might be a lionel thing.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, I don't have a facebook account so I could not see your link. I went to ebay
> and there was no car washer of any number. I have never heard of an AF car washer.
> Might be a lionel thing.


maybe? S-Gaugian Magazine from March/April 1996 advertisement


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That Port Lines ad says Gilbert designed one but never put it in production. Looks like 
Port Lines has one for sale for 375.00. Does not say who makes it. Gilbert held the patent.
Only 2 prototypes known to exist. Neat item. Not 375.00 neat. LOL.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I believe the car washer accessory along with several other unique designed accessories were produced by the folks behind the americanflyerexpress.com website. These all sold out quickly and are now hard to find. One of the accessories was a receiving ramp for the automobile unloading car.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

The $375.00 price was in 1996, I think the price would be much higher depending on what repro 765 you find. I have seen pics. of 2 different versions and the fellow that sold this one on ebay said there were 3 different manufacturers of this item with a total production of about 100 units. His sold for $1,252.00 in Apr. 2017 on ebay.Yikes!!! Too rich for me. https://picclick.com/Vintage-Repro-American-Flyer-S-Scale-332178025057.html


----------

